# Questions about BDBH?



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

If anyone has any questions about BDBH as an organization, its foster homes, etc., please feel free to PM me, call me or email me and I will be more than happy to answer your questions with facts.

Thank you.


----------



## kularing (Aug 24, 2006)

Yes, and if anyone has questions about what I wrote, please feel free to PM me or email me!!

Thanks,


----------

